# You haven't seen Nick in a long time, my herdsire



## Marty (Jun 16, 2007)

It's Nicky's turn, the proud daddy to Timmy, Knight Star, Noelle, and Whatshername........(hehe)

I took these today, although camera challenged, I did try!

Here's my Nicky


----------



## Leeana (Jun 16, 2007)

He is quite the mover Marty!!! He looks so stylish. I have always reallllly liked him





I have a thing for black horses with white legs LOL


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh Marty, he is so handsome! And quite the mover too! I love the picture of him galloping.


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Jun 16, 2007)

Marty...I am thinking harness????? I am thinking Nick????

Nick + Harness = awesome driving horse!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: I am just saying



:



:

lis


----------



## Marty (Jun 16, 2007)

Well you can teach him to drive all you want! He's smart and pretty much bombproof and not doing anything this breeding season!


----------



## lvponies (Jun 16, 2007)

He looks beautiful!! Great pictures, Marty!!


----------



## BeckyG (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow. What a Beautiful Horse!!!!



:

-Becky


----------



## wwminis (Jun 16, 2007)

*Marty,*

I love your Nicky :aktion033:



:



: I think he's about as nice as they come!



: Great pix!

Bill


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Jun 16, 2007)

Marty, I love the one of him standing especially! He sure is a looker! Very nice!


----------



## twister (Jun 16, 2007)

:aktion033: Marty all I can say is WOW, he is beautiful but he also has such presence, it's like he is saying I am here, come worship me :bgrin Send him up to Ontario, I would give him work to do this breeding season :bgrin

Yvonne


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jun 16, 2007)

OMG MARTY!!! Nick is stunning!!!!!!!! Lucky you!!!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Jun 16, 2007)

gorgeous boy!!


----------



## Miniequine (Jun 16, 2007)

Marty,

Nick looks WONDERFUL!

Your pictures a really very nice.



) Great job :bgrin

~Sandy


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 17, 2007)

Soggy Bottom Ranch said:


> Marty, I love the one of him standing especially! He sure is a looker! Very nice!


Ditto! He's lovely!



:


----------



## Becky (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh, Marty! What a handsome boy!! He definitely has the "WOW" factor!!!!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 17, 2007)

so good to see him again!!! he looks fantastic


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jun 17, 2007)

barnbum said:


> Marty--where have you been hiding him?? I mean we hear about Nick--but we never SEE Nick. WOW!! He has the best markings--so unique. Now stop keeping such secrets up there on the mountain.
> 
> Wowzer--he's gorgeous. Drool.



I couldn't have said it better. What a fancy little stud muffin! Thanks for posting pictures of Nick of us to SEE



:


----------



## Kendra (Jun 17, 2007)

Pretty good pictures for someone who claims to be "camera challenged"!!

He's so pretty and shiny and black .... I'm also picturing those white legs of his in harness!!!


----------



## hairicane (Jun 17, 2007)

Handsome and a great mover!!!!



: I really think the only pix I have seen of him were in full winter coat and or in a stall peeking out maybe with scrunchees in his hair? No wonder u love him, we never got to see him in his full studliness before, lol. Hubba hubba



:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 17, 2007)

He is really a handsome boy



:

Lori


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jun 19, 2007)

Aww, Marty! He's beautiful!!!! No wonder you have such pretty babies!




:

Jodi


----------



## susanne (Jun 19, 2007)

WOW!!!

No wonder Holly let Nick do her in the wading pool!


----------



## ClickMini (Jun 19, 2007)

I am with Lisa...YOU SHOULD BE DRIVING THIS BEAUTY!!! Wow! 



:


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 19, 2007)

Poor, poor Nicky. Not going to get any lovin' this year.



I think when I come over next one mare will just accidently end up in the pasture with him. :flirt: Ha-Ha.


----------



## EAD Minis (Jun 19, 2007)

*Wow!!Hes so gracefull, and handsome!*


----------



## River1018 (Jun 20, 2007)

Pretty Marty!


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Jun 27, 2007)

Gorgeous boy Marty



:


----------

